# Pics from the Central PA Orchid Society Meeting



## tnyr5 (Aug 4, 2021)

Technically, it was an "event"; there really isn't any good forum on the site for this sort of thing. Still, a lot of these really came out well, so I thought I'd share.


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 4, 2021)




----------

